# 3 mile



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone of yall nice guys wanna help a man out on how to catch a bull red at 3 mile. haha. Just leave me a reply on bait i should use and what not. thanks guys


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

PierGoogan said:


> Anyone of yall nice guys wanna help a man out on how to catch a bull red at 3 mile. haha. Just leave me a reply on bait i should use and what not. thanks guys


3 mile bridge can be tricky because to get a good bite their you have to key on on the tides and when to fish the tides. Some people say the best time is the first 4 hours and the last four hours of the tide because it's not going too fast. I've caught fish at all different times. I will say this that I have found when the tide is really moving fast at 3 Mile it seems to be not very good. So really watch the tides.
Baits to use: --- As far as live bait menhaden or live white trout small 6 inches to 8 inches and live shrimp. The only thing about using live shrimp is everything eats it so you'll catch a lot of by catch, ladyfish white trout that type of thing,,,,,bigger baits like menhaden or the white trout keeps the smaller fish off and increases your odds of catching the red fish your wanting. 
With artificial Baits your first choice is what size jig to tie on. If the tidall flow is slow go with the 1/4oz if you can't reach bottom very well and staying near the bottom for a long time. Then step it up to a 3/8 to 1/2 oz or bigger. Next is what to put on your jig many people use Gulp, I have in the past and still do from time to time,,, I recently started using Matrix and I have to say I'm impressed, I have caught a lot of red fish on the flats both day and night and at 3 Mile Bridge on matrix but I also keep some Gulp handy just in case the fish are finicky. 
Retrieval techniques: --- Try a variety of different techniques and retrieval from slow to fast letting it rest on the bottom working the different water column levels once you get that good bite remember what you did and that might be the key to having a successful evening.
Good luck hope this helps
John


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Shoot me a PM if you want the lowdown on stomping the bulls at 3 Mile.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Only been goose egged once in a ton of trips out there.....Lately, menhaden is the go to!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Capt. John Rivers said:


> 3 mile bridge can be tricky because to get a good bite their you have to key on on the tides and when to fish the tides. Some people say the best time is the first 4 hours and the last four hours of the tide because it's not going too fast. I've caught fish at all different times. I will say this that I have found when the tide is really moving fast at 3 Mile it seems to be not very good. So really watch the tides.
> Baits to use: --- As far as live bait menhaden or live white trout small 6 inches to 8 inches and live shrimp. The only thing about using live shrimp is everything eats it so you'll catch a lot of by catch, ladyfish white trout that type of thing,,,,,bigger baits like menhaden or the white trout keeps the smaller fish off and increases your odds of catching the red fish your wanting.
> With artificial Baits your first choice is what size jig to tie on. If the tidall flow is slow go with the 1/4oz if you can't reach bottom very well and staying near the bottom for a long time. Then step it up to a 3/8 to 1/2 oz or bigger. Next is what to put on your jig many people use Gulp, I have in the past and still do from time to time,,, I recently started using Matrix and I have to say I'm impressed, I have caught a lot of red fish on the flats both day and night and at 3 Mile Bridge on matrix but I also keep some Gulp handy just in case the fish are finicky.
> Retrieval techniques: --- Try a variety of different techniques and retrieval from slow to fast letting it rest on the bottom working the different water column levels once you get that good bite remember what you did and that might be the key to having a successful evening.
> ...


 Also moon phases but you got it down to a science it took me awhile to learn it but maybe thats why your a captain and im not lol good info capt


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Do the bait shops sell menhaden, or do I have to catch them? If so, how would be my question.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

deb1610 said:


> Do the bait shops sell menhaden, or do I have to catch them? If so, how would be my question.


i know gbbt has frozen ones but you probably need live. Live bait is key for everything


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Live is definitely better, the crabs don't mess with them as much. However I've caught many bull reds on dead LYs, menhaden, small trout, finger mullet, pinfish, hardtails, and even half a ladyfish.


----------



## haven't fished a lot (Sep 12, 2015)

*What to do at 3 mile*

Want to learn how to fish 3 mile bridge. Have two boys, 8 and 10 that want to catch fish and I'd rather be playing golf...would really appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## haven't fished a lot (Sep 12, 2015)

*how to fish 3 mile*

how do you fish 3 mile


----------

